# PTO Stump Grinders, Any Good?



## corndogg (Feb 14, 2008)

I've run small 1625s and 222s all the way up to Rayco T175. The small ones will fit through gates, OK, but have little power, tippy, high cost per horsepower. The pull behinds don't go everywhere and you have to drive on the soft lawn and are expensive. I'm thinking a 50 horse hydrostatic tractor (with turf tires) with loader/grapple and pto stump grinder would be a great tool except for the gates. Has anybody used these? There are a couple different styles of PTO stumpers out there. Also what style teeth, what disk? They're all different! Let hear it.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are talking 50 engine horsepower I don't know if that would run much of a PTO stump grinder. My cousin has one he likes but I think the tractor is 120 H.P. or so. I heard him comment once that was about as small a tractor as he thought would run it well.


----------



## cvdirtrider (Feb 14, 2008)

*PTO Stump Grinders*

I am having great sucess with the Miller brand PTO stump grinder mounted on my New Holland 55 HP turbo diesel engine. I started off using a cheaper brand that was just horrible. Did some more research and this guy who makes them in Indianapolis used to be a design engineer for vermeer and at one point, made parts as a subcontractor for vermeer too.

I have the Miller Pro 75. Where I live, I don't have to worry to much about turf, sprinkler systems and gates, ect. It is a great alternative to having the 40K stumper. Since I use a Morbark PTO chipper, I usually wait for the stumps to accumulate and grind them all together since it can be a slight pain to hook up/disconnect the set up. I haul the tractor with the stumper on an 18' skid steer trailer behind my dodge 2500 turbo diesel.

I've toyed with grapple hooks for the front end loader but currently using pallet forks to lift/load logs from the site.

Miller has a website and if you google him I'm sure you will find him. He does all of his own machine work/welding. Excellent quality machine for about 8K. Had to expand the hydraulics on the tractor to accomodate the 3 spool lever set up that controls side to side, up and down and in and out motions of the grinder.


----------



## BCstumper (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anybody used the miller grinder for a skidloader? What brand grinder would be good to use on a skidloader? I would think you would have a hard time seeing the stump.


----------



## cvdirtrider (Feb 19, 2008)

*skid grinders*

miller makes them for skid steers too but i have not used them, i imagine you would need something with high flow to start.


----------

